# which 3d tv to buy????



## coolnikk (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi guys i am in to buy a new 3d tv for my home and due to so many models of 3d tv by different brand im kinda confused.My budget is 75 (max 90k).Now i am also confused between passive and active and the word on the net is that second generation active quite good no headaches cheap so then should i go for 2gen active tv.Looking forward to your valuable suggestions. 

Thx in advance


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 8, 2012)

You are correct!  The first generation of active 3D TVs were rife with problems, but the second generation has fixed many of them.  However, you must still keep in mind that even though crosstalk does not happen often anymore, you will still see it.  In addition, some people can still notice flickering in their 3D glasses.  Of course, this is not the case for everyone, so as I tell anyone on this forum who needs TV suggestions, check out both passive 3D and active 3D in PERSON to see which one you prefer.  And if you can, try to watch for more than 2-3 minutes.  I would recommend a minimum of 30 minutes in order to fully gauge your appreciation of either technology.

With that said, what size TV would you prefer?  Remember that bigger is not always better.  If you're using it in a tiny room, there's absolutely no point in getting a 55 inch TV.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Minion (Nov 8, 2012)

For your budget get HX850 eye closed.


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 9, 2012)

hx850 @ 90k is a bit pricey for 40"".I had my eyes on lg 47lm6400 can anyone cmment on its picture quality and 3d picture quality


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ what size you need?


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 9, 2012)

46 47 inch


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 9, 2012)

coolnikk said:


> hx850 @ 90k is a bit pricey for 40"".I had my eyes on lg 47lm6400 can anyone cmment on its picture quality and 3d picture quality



I had experienced LM6400 few days back at LG shoppe and I will say it's pretty good in terms of design, PQ and the use of passive tech in it makes it deliver good 3D quality..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 9, 2012)

coolnikk said:


> hx850 @ 90k is a bit pricey for 40"".I had my eyes on lg 47lm6400 can anyone cmment on its picture quality and 3d picture quality



Personally, the picture quality on the LM6400 is excellent.  The 3D picture quality is equally as superb.  However, keep in mind, picture quality is a very subjective experience, so be sure to check it out at showroom before you purchase!

If you want any other specific details about the picture quality or just the TV in general, let me know!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 9, 2012)

@lgwrsherlock  wat is the difference between 47lm6400 and 47lm6410 as i ended up ordering the latter as the former was not available.also is 6410 wifi ready???


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2012)

coolnikk said:


> @lgwrsherlock  wat is the difference between 47lm6400 and 47lm6410 as i ended up ordering the latter as the former was not available.also is 6410 wifi ready???



LM6410 has built in wifi you don't need any extra wifi adapter.


----------



## coolnikk (Nov 10, 2012)

one final question what kind of protection should i use for my led tv as there are minor voltage fluctuations in our area should i get a surge protector or use a ups or what???


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2012)

^^get a UPS.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 13, 2012)

coolnikk said:


> one final question what kind of protection should i use for my led tv as there are minor voltage fluctuations in our area should i get a surge protector or use a ups or what???



I think going for a surge protector is the best option bcoz UPS won't be able to control the voltage fluctuation..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^get a UPS.



Generally speaking, while a UPS does have measure to protect against voltage fluctuations, that is not its primary purpose.  It's primarily to keep whatever device you have connected to it supplied with power for a few minutes to properly shut it down in case of a power outage.  For only minor voltage fluctuations, most TVs are already equipped to handle different voltages, which is why you can use the same TV you bought in India in the US, which uses 110 volts, compared to India, which is 220 volts.  Essentially, all LG TVs can handle 100 to 240 volts.  As long as the voltage fluctuations in your area do not exceed those limits, your TV will be fine without a surge protector.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Minion (Nov 15, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I think going for a surge protector is the best option bcoz UPS won't be able to control the voltage fluctuation..



Now most UPS are having surge protection.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 15, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Generally speaking, while a UPS does have measure to protect against voltage fluctuations, that is not its primary purpose.  It's primarily to keep whatever device you have connected to it supplied with power for a few minutes to properly shut it down in case of a power outage.  For only minor voltage fluctuations, most TVs are already equipped to handle different voltages, which is why you can use the same TV you bought in India in the US, which uses 110 volts, compared to India, which is 220 volts.  Essentially, all LG TVs can handle 100 to 240 volts.  As long as the voltage fluctuations in your area do not exceed those limits, your TV will be fine without a surge protector.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Doesn't LG have some inbuilt surge protector in their TVs??


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 20, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Doesn't LG have some inbuilt surge protector in their TVs??



Well, considering the voltages used in India is 220 volts, and the TV can handle up to 240 volts, yes, LG TVs have a built in surge protector.  However, I would not rely on the this built in surge protector during lightning storms if your home is not properly grounded.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 22, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, considering the voltages used in India is 220 volts, and the TV can handle up to 240 volts, yes, LG TVs have a built in surge protector.  However, I would not rely on the this built in surge protector during lightning storms if your home is not properly grounded.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



So, Is there any particular Surge protector you would suggest for LG TV or we can use any available in the market?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 24, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> So, Is there any particular Surge protector you would suggest for LG TV or we can use any available in the market?



Not all surge protectors are made the same, so there will definitely be some surge protectors that are better than others.  I won't go into any of the nitty gritty details now (but I will if you really want to know!), but pretty much there are different methods of diverting excess voltage to ground.  Some methods are better than others.  Those better methods are also potentially more expensive.  Overall, however, I would say that if your home has severe voltage spikes, you should definitely consider getting a surge protector with both a MOV (metal oxide varistor) and a SAD (silicon avalanche diode).  And for those who really want to keep their equipment safe, look for surge protectors that have a built in fuse as well.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Not all surge protectors are made the same, so there will definitely be some surge protectors that are better than others.  I won't go into any of the nitty gritty details now (but I will if you really want to know!), but pretty much there are different methods of diverting excess voltage to ground.  Some methods are better than others.  Those better methods are also potentially more expensive.  Overall, however, I would say that if your home has severe voltage spikes, you should definitely consider getting a surge protector with both a MOV (metal oxide varistor) and a SAD (silicon avalanche diode).  And for those who really want to keep their equipment safe, look for surge protectors that have a built in fuse as well.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Thanks for the reply Sherlock....Personally i prefer the surge protector with in built fuse in it..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Thanks for the reply Sherlock....Personally i prefer the surge protector with in built fuse in it..



Generally, these surge protectors can get pretty expensive!  However, in the event that the surge protector doesn't work, there is often an insurance policy from the maker of the surge protector that will cover at least some of the damages.  You will have to read the manual that comes with it to be sure what exactly is covered.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Nov 29, 2012)

As far as I can remember, I had seen the LG 3D TV's plugged in through a Belkin Series 8 Surge protector in the showroom. I think that would be a good option to look at.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ankit Omar said:


> As far as I can remember, I had seen the LG 3D TV's plugged in through a Belkin Series 8 Surge protector in the showroom. I think that would be a good option to look at.



Belkin Series 8 Surge protector??
What's this? Does it comes up with LG TV?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 30, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Belkin Series 8 Surge protector??
> What's this? Does it comes up with LG TV?



It's just a surge protector.  No, it does not come with LG TVs.  You will have to purchase it separate!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

